# New pics of my babies



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some updated pics of my new babies now around 3 weeks old, got quite a mix of colours some I was not expecting 
















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahh they are lovely :love1


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you 
I need to practice taking pictures tho I cant seem to get any good ones the little sods wont sit still long enough lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If you hold one in your hands for a little while you will find that it should settle down and rest on your hand after a short time, leaving you free to take a picture with the other hand  thats how I do it but my camara is small enough and easy to use that i only need one hand to do it, it took a little bit of practise though


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww they are lovely, i wants the satin!


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> Aww they are lovely, i wants the satin!


I have 4!! havent sexed them yet tho
I didnt expect to get any satins but I found out after the litter started showing it that the dad is a satin carrier


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just sexed my babies and finally have an even split of boys and girls woohoo!
4 of each in one litter and 7 of each in the other. I have 2 each of the satins so am really pleased 
My little dove is a boy tho


----------

